# Birth Weight



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new here!

I just reserved a female Havanese and I am so excited to bring her home in December!

She weighed 6oz at birth and now at 1 week old she weigh's 8oz. Does this sound big to anyone? 

Would love to get a feel for other people's experiences with their puppies. 

Thank you!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome the forum!

I'm sorry I can't help you with weights at that young of an age, but I'm sure some of the breeders on the forum will have good info. for you!

Post pictures as soon as you can!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am not good on whether or not that is a big size or not....I just wanted to :welcome:you to the forum....congrats on your new little girlI am sure that you are very excited for her to come....keep us posted on how things go...I am sure you will get the info you are looking for on here!!!! When you get some pictures please post them because we love them!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, and welcome. Can't help you on birthweights. I am sure the breeders here will advise you. Are you from NYC?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, I am guessing that some of our breeders will be able to answer that question best. Honestly I dont know what the birth weight of mine were. Hope you can post pics of your baby soon.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum ..
I have no clue !!You need to ask a breeder - hopefully they will get back to you ..
Kimberly just had a litter so she is one who will be able to answer all the weight questions - also Tom King anf Kathy Ahnold's Mommy in Rocklin can help as well ..
Congratulations - how exciting


----------



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you for such quick responses! I am so excited to pick up my little girl! ...and yes I'm from New York - she'll be a city girl!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know much about birth weight but 8oz doesn't seem like a lot when I try to think back on what other breeders have posted as weight. But don't take my word for it... wait for one of the breeders to answer! 

Are you in NYC? If you are, Kubrick and I love play dates!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We just posted at the same time... where in the city do you live? I'm in the Upper East Side.


----------



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm downtown - looking forward to taking her to Washington Square Park and Tompkin's Park dog runs


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually that seems pretty small to me~ usually they double their birthweight in the first week. Although if she is from a big litter, I imagine they could grow a little slower. 
Here are some stats for a few of my puppies~
I have had 3 puppies born in the 6 oz range...at one week they were between 11-12 oz~ They tend to gain about an oz a day (give or take).
These dogs have grown to be between 11- 14 lbs as almost 2 yr olds, very close in size to their dad.
Do you know the size of the parents? Sometimes that can give you a better idea of the weight as an adult~
Although....my singleton Heidi....who was born at 4.8 oz weighed 11 1/4 oz at one week! Pig!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

6 ounces is a nice birth weight, and it isn't necessarily going to determine anything in regard to her adult size. I've had the largest pup at whelp be the smallest one in the litter when they are adults. Secondly, large litters can have smaller weights shared among many puppies and a small litter can have bigger pups.

In other words, the birth weight isn't going to mean much in relation to her size when full grown.

Can you ask about the parents and grandparents adult size? That is much more pertinent, but still won't guarantee anything either.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

6 oz. is a normal average birth weight. I agree with everything MopTop said. Litters require a watchful eye ALL the time. Pam and I even take turns sleeping (well sort of sleeping) in the room with them the first couple of weeks. 

It's kind of hard to offer advice to someone a step away from the breeder. There are any number of possibilities. 

Some are slow to latch on and can easily get pushed aside by other little piggies. For puppies that are slow to latch on or even may act like they are trying to start nursing but can't really find the effort to get the milk flowing we will start a nipple flowing with one of the piggy ones, put it on another on another nipple, and put the slow one on the nipple that has already started flowing. They usually pick up pretty fast but we have had to do this for as long as a week until they can get things going on their own. The few that we have had like this have all grown up to be normal healthy adults. 

I don't know how breeders can do this who have a life and certainly not those who have a job that they have to leave the litter for.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I also concur with what Havta said while I was typing my last reply.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't help you much myself, but one of the breeders I almost got a dog from is fantastic about updating her site weekly with all sorts of details on the growing puppies. If you check her website (havayork.homestead.com) you can follow her current litter and the birthweights etc. 

Alexa


----------



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone - this is all so helpful - especially for a first time hav owner! Alexa - I'm checking out that website!


----------



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh sorry - and the mother is 8lbs and the father is 15lbs. 4 pups in the litter. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Washington Square Park (big Shake Shack fan ). Kubrick enjoys going there though he doesn't like the dog run there since big dogs don't play nicely with him (they tend to be too playful and he gets scared). We tend to go to small dog runs only and meet big dogs in class and on the street instead.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

New York is great - we used to live on the east side on 80th and when i was single i lived at London Terrace ..
Central Park is a fun place to walk dogs and humans too ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My Tripp weighed just under 2 oz when he was born. Everyone said he was going to die, or at least should have. I am soooo blessed to have him!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I got Kodi at 11 weeks he was 3.5 lbs. I was told that he was 4oz at birth. He was from a litter of 8 and was next to the smallest.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havnyc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here!
> 
> ...


6 oz at birth is a good weight and mine grow about an ounce a day when they're that young. Different lines grow at different rates so I'd rely on what your breeder is telling you. They'll know what their dogs typically do. I'd freak if one of my puppies only gained 2 ounces in a week, but with other lines it might be normal. Mine grow quickly to start, then slow way down. Other lines grow a lot slower.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> My Tripp weighed just under 2 oz when he was born. Everyone said he was going to die, or at least should have. I am soooo blessed to have him!!


Wow, you sure are! I'm glad he made it.


----------

